# Decent barbers near The Greens?



## ifu95702 (May 20, 2008)

anybody know a decent barbers where I won't come out looking like a sheared sheep?


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

Juan at the Palm Hotel which is next door to the Hard Rock Cafe, ring 04 3994646 - but make sure you tell them you are male as he has two salons, one for the ladies and one for the men, excellent hairdresser he is.


----------



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

How much does it cost Geordie?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Juan is great & charges far less than he should.

Rest assured that it won't be at all expensive.


-


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Slightly OT, but now that the Hard Rock is closing down to make way for high-rises, is the Palm Hotel going w/ it?


----------



## potts (May 20, 2008)

Hey JunFan

Suggest that you forget a haircut and with all respect to the local culture drop into one of the many Gentleman's outfitters for a customary head piece. Would also come in very handy to cover one's mouth with during sand risings like the one we had today down in Abu Dhabi! Hope no-one finds that offensive, when viewed from OS a piece of checked fabric can look pointless until you get here and it all makes sense. Sorry haven't been here long enough for a first hair cut yet but thanks Geordie for the advice.
Potts


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

cairogal said:


> Slightly OT, but now that the Hard Rock is closing down to make way for high-rises, is the Palm Hotel going w/ it?



Sadly, yes. 

-


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Mall of the Emirates has a place near Carrefour. Arabian Ranches has a place near Black Canyon restaurant in the shopping center. 60 dirhams seems to be the going price.


----------



## ifu95702 (May 20, 2008)

Thanks all, I went to the one in Mall of the Emirates. Reminded me of a gentlemans Tony and Guy from the UK. I'm pleased to say the guy new all my british hair cut coloqialisms and I was very pleased with the end result! 60 dhs..... probably not the cheapest you can get in Dubai but I was a happy camper!


----------



## Larks01 (Oct 29, 2008)

what was the one in MOE called???

thanks


----------



## PaulUK (Dec 6, 2008)

Larks01 said:


> what was the one in MOE called???
> 
> thanks


I went there today, it's just in the centre bit in the middle of the mall opposite Carrefour. Think it's just called Gents Salon. The basic cut was 75 AED however the hairdresser did cut a bit more off than expected, at least I won't need another cut for a while!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

75 Dhs, You're having a laugh, I use my local AED10 a snip, top quality.... See THIS thread


----------



## PaulUK (Dec 6, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> 75 Dhs, You're having a laugh, I use my local AED10 a snip, top quality.... See THIS thread


If only I had seen this thread, that place sounds amazing. I was in and out in 5 mins.


----------



## Larks01 (Oct 29, 2008)

I went to another place in MOE, paid 140. but got great service, good cut, and a shoulder massage. might sound like a lot. but worked out cheaper than what i pay in UK. but i am a total poof when it comes to these things!


----------



## Mohamed Al Marzouqi (Jan 2, 2009)

Larks01 said:


> I went to another place in MOE, paid 140. but got great service, good cut, and a shoulder massage. might sound like a lot. but worked out cheaper than what i pay in UK. but i am a total poof when it comes to these things!


Wow, that's a rip off, you remind me of a german friend who went to a hairdresser that sucked 300 out of his pocket for an ordinary haircut.

If you are from Abu Dhabi i strongly recommend Kanaan or Al Yaqout, they have branches everywhere in Abu Dhabi.


----------

